# New vs Old Gulp



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

I know some of you have used the bucket gulp by now. Is there any real difference in the product besides the bulk? Anyone notice better strike ratios or anything?


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't tell any difference in the bite. The container is the pits. It leaks and the handle is OFF center so that when you pick it up by the handle, it tips over. I store mine by putting the Gulp!container in a tub butter bucket for safe measure. It is nice to be able to put a variety of baits in the same container for switching out.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i personally think that i get best results out of the 5 or six pack. bucket seems to loose its kick after a while. buckets always in the way , spillin' on my boat. :banghead


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

There is no difference at all between the two! Gulps dont lose there scent. The scent is built into the product. Thats why you cant take a normalsoft plasticand put it in gulp juice and get the same results. The Smell will just come off once it enters the water.


----------

